# Dashboard Clean



## BenOfTheNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Seeing as I normally just give it a quick clean, I thought it was time to deep clean the dash. The car is 21 after all, and it's a roadster so has extra dirt to contend with.

I used Autobrite Direct FAB and then Pink Sheen to finish it off. Two rounds of the FAB APC first, then sheen. One photo here has a 50/50 where I did the drivers side and the middle vents, and you can clearly see the difference. The other shot of the dash is the all done. I think I'll do one more APC then sheen in a few days, but so far happy with the combo!


----------

